# Group election



## Don (May 14, 2004)

what are some good books that deal with the argument that Christ only elected a group rather than individuals? I brought out the specific instances but he claims God only elects some but not others. I have alot of books on Calvinism but not any that deal with the group election idea. James White dealt with it in a debate but I was wanting a book of some sorts. he is church of Christ and a Pelagian. 



[Edited on 5-15-2004 by Don]


----------



## andreas (May 15, 2004)

&lt;&lt;&lt;what are some good books that deal with the argument that Christ only elected a group rather than individuals? I brought out the specific instances but he claims God only elects some but not others. I have alot of books on Calvinism but not any that deal with the group election idea. James White dealt with it in a debate but I was wanting a book of some sorts. he is church of Christ and a Pelagian. &gt;&gt;&gt;


For thou art an holy people unto the LORD thy God: the LORD thy God hath chosen thee to be a special people unto himself, above all people that are upon the face of the earth.deut. 7:6

Ye have not chosen me, but I have chosen you, and ordained you, that ye should go and bring forth fruit, and that your fruit should remain: that whatsoever ye shall ask of the Father in my name, he may give it you.john 15:16

For whom he did foreknow, he also did predestinate to be conformed to the image of his Son, that he might be the firstborn among many brethren.rom. 8:29

And that he might make known the riches of his glory on the vessels of mercy, which he had afore prepared unto glory,rom. 9:23

According as he hath chosen us in him before the foundation of the world, that we should be holy and without blame before him in love:eph. 1:4

For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus unto good works, which God hath before ordained that we should walk in them.eph. 2:10

Put on therefore, as the elect of God, holy and beloved, bowels of mercies, kindness, humbleness of mind, meekness, longsuffering;col.3:12

Who hath saved us, and called us with an holy calling, not according to our works, but according to his own purpose and grace, which was given us in Christ Jesus before the world began,2 timothy 1:9

No man that warreth entangleth himself with the affairs of this life; that he may please him who hath chosen him to be a soldier.2 timothy 2:4

Nevertheless the foundation of God standeth sure, having this seal, The Lord knoweth them that are his. And, Let every one that nameth the name of Christ depart from iniquity.2 timothy2:19

Elect according to the foreknowledge of God the Father, through sanctification of the Spirit, unto obedience and sprinkling of the blood of Jesus Christ: Grace unto you, and peace, be multiplied.1 peter1:2

God elects individuals who together form the group of the elect,the church,the body of Christ.As the body is made up of individual parts,so is the body of Christ, the church, made up of individuals ,each elected to glory,all forming the body ,
andreas.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 15, 2004)

The most obvious answer to his theory is simply the fact that a group is made of individuals. You can't get around that no matter how hard you try to twist the words. Who are those whom the Father &quot;gives&quot; to the Son? (John 6)


----------

